# CPT code for IUD removal via laparoscopic



## Sheyla44 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi all, 

Could someone please advise what is the CPT code for iud removal via laparoscpic? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## csa2020 (Jan 9, 2020)

Look at 58562


----------



## csperoni (Jan 10, 2020)

58562 would be for hysteroscopic removal of IUD.  For laparoscopic, consider unlisted 49329.


			https://www.supercoder.com/coding-newsletters/my-ob-gyn-coding-alert/reader-question-laparoscopic-iud-removal-with-hysteroscopy-code-this-160476-article


----------

